# Air Fryers



## fiona68 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi
Anybody have any thoughts on these. We only have 2 rings and a grill in our campervan......and a Cobb grill. Sometimes we use campsites to hook up, so just wondering if an airfryer would give use more choice on cooking. All of our camping is done in Scotland so the Cobb sometimes has limited use.....either too windy...or pushy lol
Fiona


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Don't know about air fryers but used an halogen oven  .now heading towards the back of the cupboard  with the  smoothey  maker .we have recently bought a double skillet  , very good  , many on hear swear by them .


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 13, 2018)

Tefal actifry is my choice. I don't use one in the van cos I'm usually off grid. They do take up quite a bit of space though. I've tried others but they take too much faffing about, they have to be stopped and shaken which you don't have to do with the actifry.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 13, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Tefal actifry is my choice. I don't use one in the van cos I'm usually off grid. They do take up quite a bit of space though. I've tried others but they take too much faffing about, they have to be stopped and shaken which you don't have to do with the actifry.



Support your choice, they make great chips, not crispy but they remind me of the chips from a Greek chippy that was close to where I lived in Liverpool, and that’s good enough for me.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2018)

just bought one, after months of deciding........know 2 people who use them constantly........and certainly get the use from theirs......not used mine yet, but looking forward to giving it a try........


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 13, 2018)

We don't use it in the van but we have an Actifry too and recommend it highly.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Loads for sale on eBay


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 14, 2018)

I`ve looked at them but the size / bulk of them puts me off, i`ve got loads of storage but it`s already full     :scared:


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2018)

I use an actifry at home and it’s brilliant.  Don’t use it in the van as we usually wild camp.  They are bulky though.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2018)

*Space Clutter Cost ??*

How often will you actually use it (not wilding)
And what else could you use or
How else could you cook ?


----------



## fiona68 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thankyou for all your replies. Might still buy one and use in house, then see how it goes. 

Thanks again
Fiona


----------



## csd4t (Feb 14, 2018)

I usually get all my 'air from the barbers but some of it tastes awful when fried.


----------



## milliekyle (Mar 20, 2018)

They are a great alternative to frying. I have the Tefal ActiFry this one it's big enough when cooking for four and users hardly any oil what's so ever.

I only usually use it for chips though!


----------



## Trotter (Apr 3, 2018)

*Ridge Monkey*

There is a Video on the anglers channel on Youtube "frying" micro wave chips in the ridge Monkey. Might be worth a view. I'm sure you will get more use from a RM than your air fryer.
Dadad


----------



## EchoDexter (Aug 30, 2020)

I use my actuary for cooking chicken fried rice, chicken portions even sausages and prawns (not together) for more delicate foods like prawns remove the paddle, for rice I leave the paddle in. Havent used it in the van but planning too.


----------



## jann (Aug 30, 2020)

I like using it at home for chips, roast potatoes and other veg. Certainly wouldn't take it away, too bulky.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 30, 2020)

After checking power use of an Instant Pot type device, I did the same with the Tower Air Fryer I have.... 180Wh to cook two portions of chips.  Not too bad to use in a van if you have solar to replenish if parked up, although using the oven if you have one might be better if lacking battery?
Find it great for cooking Spring Rolls as well


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2020)

Never seen one but would air fried chips be just like oven chips ? dry an tasteless our local chippy use's beef dripping an their great twice a week fish once sausages once most weeks


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

witzend said:


> Never seen one but would air fried chips be just like oven chips ? dry an tasteless our local chippy use's beef dripping an their great twice a week fish once sausages once most weeks


Ive got one, add a teaspoon of oil, cut em nice n fat, even add a little paprika or something, and done in 10-15 mins easy cut em thin like maccies fries and even less time. Better than oven chips by a mile, more like a traditional chip without the ambulance in future.

Do roasties, chicken portions, most stuff that can go in an oven and small enough, I throw the skins in after some times and then have them as healthy fibre snacks.


----------



## in h (Aug 30, 2020)

Is fried air really a thing?


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 31, 2020)

in h said:


> Is fried air really a thing?


Evidently so


----------



## QFour (Sep 14, 2020)

We use one in the Motorhome. Does great chips. Just bring the one from home. Use to live in the shower of the Laika but Carthago has got under floor storage so lives in there when not in use. Really good when on a site.


----------

